# i cant get online

## someguy

ive tried everything i know to do restarting eth0 umm adding to the route table and some other things i think the problem is that there is a entry in my route table that points to 192.168.0.0 but i cant /sbin/route del 192.168.0.0 please help  :Confused: 

----------

## someguy

i wish someone would help

----------

## jsleeper

More information would really help to figure out what the problem is...

----------

## someguy

hmm well i got it to work last nite then it just quit on me 

i connect through eth0 to my gateway (192.168.0.1) but when i do the sbin command then restart eth my gateway dissapears

----------

## devon

Do you have /etc/conf.d/net setup correctly? You can always do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart". That will restart your eth0 interface and add the default route back into the routing table.

----------

## tphamm

From your descriptions so far, you should have at least two routes set up for eth0 after starting your network. One will be for 192.168.0.0 (your local subnet) through eth0, and one for 0.0.0.0 via your gateway (192.168.0.1) through eth0. If you're not seeing the default gateway route, make sure that the default gateway setting in /etc/conf.d/net is uncommented and the IP address matches your gateway. If this is all configured correctly, you won't need to use /sbin/route.

----------

## someguy

i assume 192.168.0.0 should be in the route table ?

----------

## someguy

odd i just tryed restarting the eth0 and i tried to ping my gateway and got this  WARNING: failed to install socket filter

:protocol not available 

destination host unreachable

----------

## Tazz_ZA

/me looks at *filter* and ponders if that is related to the iptables that you have active ?

 *someguy wrote:*   

> odd i just tryed restarting the eth0 and i tried to ping my gateway and got this  WARNING: failed to install socket filter
> 
> :protocol not available 
> 
> destination host unreachable

 

----------

## someguy

hmmmm what to do i need to get that machine up soon

----------

## Tazz_ZA

After the card is up, try

<code>

/etc/init.d/iptables stop

</code>

Then ping and see...

 *someguy wrote:*   

> hmmmm what to do i need to get that machine up soon

 

----------

## someguy

machine doesnt have iptables installed

----------

## someguy

and when i do /et/init.d/net.eth0 restart i have to readd it to the route table 

\

----------

## vargen

First of all lets make some things clear..

You have a Internet Connection, which?

You have your box connected directly to that? or do you have a Gateway or router in between.. Is the gateway set up like it should, can the gateway connect to internet (edit. I now see that you do have a gateway  :Wink: 

Is the gateway set up to accept your ip.. and do you have set up appropriate Masquerading?

----------

## someguy

its not static im connected to a hub to my win2k gateway machine (waiting for my ethernet modem to get here) umm its always worked up until now i have that machine and this machine on my end of my network the gateway is on the other end of my house all are static ip addies

----------

## vargen

But what is your ip.. if the gateway is 192.168.0.1

yours should be for example 192.168.0.2.. and do you have set gateway 192.168.0.1 in your configuration?

----------

## someguy

yeh ibis is set at 192.168.0.2 my gateway is 0.1 and yeh its in the script

----------

## vargen

please show me /etc/conf.d/net.eth0

----------

## vargen

also type ifconfig and post the result here..

----------

## someguy

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

----------

## vargen

which one is that?

can you ping eth0?

ping 192.168.0.2

do you have a crosslinked tp-cabel or a switch between you and your gateway?

try /sbin/route del *

/sbin/route add -net 192.168.0.1 gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0  metric 1 dev eth0

(if you have netmask 255.255.255.0)

----------

## vargen

also.. have you read man route.. try it  :Wink: 

----------

## someguy

trying that now

----------

## someguy

sbin route del host name lookup failure

----------

## vargen

then try set the -net again... or try naming your gw using name instead of ip..

----------

## someguy

k

----------

## someguy

this is getting rediculous i still cant get it online after doing everything you guys said  when  i do /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart it looses its route

----------

## devon

Can you post the following? Use a floopy if you have to.  :Smile: 

```
# dmesg | egrep -i eth

# ifconfig

# route -n

# egrep -v \# /etc/conf.d/net

# arp -n
```

----------

## someguy

ok so im doin all this stuff and all it was was my stupid hub finally shit out on me sorry for that guys but thanks for helping

::feels stupid::  :Embarassed: 

----------

